# Game #19 (12/9): Los Angeles Lakers @ Chicago Bulls



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (9-9) @ Chicago Bulls (9-8)

*** SCOTTIE PIPPEN JERSEY RETIREMENT NIGHT ***









United Center (Chicago, IL)









Date: Friday, December 9th
Time: 5:30 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































C. Duhon K. Hinrich A. Nocioni M. Sweetney T. Chandler 





































S. Parker S. Vujacic K. Bryant L. Odom C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton


Chicago Bulls





























Luol Deng
Othella Harrington
Jannero Pargo
Darius Songaila

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bulls*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 31.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Ben Gordon 15.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.7</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 8.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.8</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Kirk Hinrich 6.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.1</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Chris Duhon 1.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Tyson Chandler 0.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton .511</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Tyson Chandler .536</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton .500</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Andres Nocioni .489</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Eddie Basden 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>13-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>12-5</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-7</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>9-9</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>7-12</td><td>6.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>15-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>13-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>11-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>13-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>13-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>12-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-7</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Denver Nuggets</td><td>10-9</td><td>5.5</td></table>

Bulls to Retire Pippen’s Number 33










Former Bulls great and future Hall of Famer Scottie Pippen will have his No. 33 jersey retired at the United Center on Friday, Dec. 9 at halftime of the Bulls’ game against the L.A. Lakers.

Among those confirmed to participate in the retirement ceremony are Michael Jordan and current Lakers Head Coach Phil Jackson. Pippen’s college and high school coaches are also scheduled to attend among a list of several other notables.

[More in URL]

Pippen Night: Win a Piece of Bulls History
Pippen's Top 10 Greatest Moments
Pippen Meets the Media (Dec. 5)
Scottie Pippen Chat Transcript (Dec. 7)
Pippen Ceremony Presented by Motorola

Bulls Forum Game Thread
</center>

Cant wait to see this :clap:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

We had them beat last time, but made a couple boneheaded plays to let them get the victory. This will be a tough game, lets hope we can play team ball like the last 2 games.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we are going to get killed, just a hunch


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We'll be well rested cuz the starter didnt play the whole 4th quarter of last game. I think we'll in this one. Were actually starting to play like a team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

YAY for scottie pippen! 

lakers win by 10


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If the team plays as a team, we should win. If kobe takes 35 shots, we probably will lose.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I've got tickets for this game. Hopefully, I-80 is clear by tomorrow morning. I don't wanna be stuck in Iowa for the weekend. :curse:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

We're gonna have ruin Scottie Pippens special day with a Laker win tonight....I apologize in advance


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

lakers will win this one


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

our team has good rythym recently and i think Chandler may miss this game so we gonna win this one, by 10, 4 in a row baby!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Chandler, Hinrich in; Gordon, Krause out



> The Score reporting that Ben will not suit up tonite - or saturday - due to "strained ligaments in the left knee"
> 
> Tyson and Kirk will play tonight.
> 
> oh, and they just said that krause is not planning to attend the festivities tonight.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think that the Bulls are gonna come out firing. Theyre gonna want to win this one for Scottie and theyre not gonna have Ben in the lineup. Its gonna be a hell of a battle and its gonna come down to the wire. but Kobe will put us on his shoulders and carry us to this victory to put us over .500. He always likes to do well in MJs city.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ That's true, but that may mean that he'll jack up more shots than he should. Here's hoping he stays within the team framework.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pretty nice interview with Scottie here..

*Great Scottie*
By Chris Sheridan | ESPN Insider










Scottie Pippen's No. 33 will be raised to the rafters Friday night in Chicago, where it will forever hang in the shadow of Michael Jordan's No. 23.

There are a lot of ways we could remember dear old Scottie. Six-time champion. Master of the all-around game. Lockdown defender for the ages. Prototype for the athlete everyone's trying to find in today's NBA, a 6-7 small forward able to play any of four positions.

[More in URL]


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

EHL said:


> ^ That's true, but that may mean that he'll jack up more shots than he should. Here's hoping he stays within the team framework.


He won't stay within the team framework (he usually doesn't in Chicago) but he will have a strong game (he usually does in Chicago). I'm thinking 30 shots, between 12-16 FGs, 30-42 pts, and very few assists and rebounds. Hopefully, the role players take advantage of the few opportunities that they are given.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

dis be a good game


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers by 5.

Kobe with atriple-double.

25 thou. banking on it.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

good evening laker fans...

How is our Defense tonight..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

:eek8: 

Who is this team wearing Lakers uniforms?!!?!?

What a quarter!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. heck of a start!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

I can't believe it.

Our offense is looking just as good as it has been the last 2 games. So beautiful to watch. I'M LOVING IT!

Kobe with only 1 point so far and we're up 14!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

33-19 la leads by 14 WOW am I dreaming .....and bryant with 1 point


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

ick..... the offense grinds to a stop with Kobe out.... Good thing the Bulls are cold too.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

uhhh..... are we gonna score this qtr?

phew... kobe just hit one. but it's a 5 point game now....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

finally we score... pathetic


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ahh Cookie back in his house :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Is this a new Kobe?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe 7 assists...lead back up by 9


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I think Kobe finnaly realizes that it works and by it i mean getting teamates involved...And its working out very well...Cook IMO is one of the best spot up shooters in the league.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 47 - Bulls 37

Lamar: 10 pts, 7 boards, 3 dimes
Cook: 10 pts, 2 assists
Mihm: 8 pts, 6 boards
Kobe: 5 pts, 5 boards, 8 dimes
Smush: 11 pts, 3 boards

:clap:

Now time to watch Scottie's ceromony..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers need to put pressure defense in 2nd half. good thing is we have 10 point lead. Lets hope smush and shasha hits some more 3's and kobe passes more.. Kobe already go 8 assists. he is doing great. Smush needs to come up with some steals..


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Kobe with more assists than shots at half :clap:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice ceremony....


----------



## s-one (Oct 20, 2005)

Kirk20 said:


> Kobe with more assists than shots at half :clap:


That's what I'm sayin. :yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Nice ceremony....


Very beautiful.. I'm tearing up


----------



## s-one (Oct 20, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Nice ceremony....


 Yea, when they were showing Scotty's face when Phil was talking, it looked as if Scotty wasn't happy. But I think he was just listening.. game face. Congrats to Scotty.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Very beautiful.. I'm tearing up


seriously! I'm such a sap when it comes to sports, worse than a woman! :verysad:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I thought it was nice but not exactly what I actually had in mind..

1. John Paxson couldnt make it? Please..
2. Jordan basically talked himself up IMHO..
3. Phil had to mention the headache thing and Pippen didnt seem amused. Didnt quite understand what he was saying?
4. And why was Jerry Reinsdorf represented by the Bulls VP ???

Oh well.. Very deserving for Scottie.. Classy guy!

Now back to the game in a few.. Keep up the good play Lakers..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

kobe 9ast thats awesome


----------



## 07McCarthy (May 8, 2005)

why does the espn scoreboard say we won.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

its probably screwed uo.. i know this game was not taped delayed


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe started taking shots...We are getting killed on the boards... la 17 -- bulls 23 rebounds..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

im having a bad feeling now.. mihm got 2 quick fouls.. 4 on mihm, 4 on cook... all quick fouls...
who will grab the boards now...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

what the crep.. lead is cut by 1


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, we make Sweetney look like Duncan


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

chris mihm a real bigtime aswipe..never liked him anytime. got 5th foul.. tied..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There we go.. 5 on Mihm.. He was starting to look decent I figured this had to come soon.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see the pump fake is back. :brokenhea


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> There we go.. 5 on Mihm.. He was starting to look decent I figured this had to come soon.


Give him a break, he is allowed to have an off game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Man, Kobe just made that long jumper, but damn, he likes taking tough shots, why not drive a bit more!?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

La 72- Bulls 68

We need some real defense. Lakers need to go to the foul line. Who ever draws first 4 fouls will win the game..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Laron profit got 4 points this quarter.. Lead back up by 8. Lets close this quater with a Win


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like we trade Caron and Chuck for Profit. Kwame who?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

As I watch this game, I notice Profit as a filler in the Kwame trade was a great idea...He's a very solid player a nice guy off the bench..Sad thing is that hes better then Kwame right now


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers couldn't score on 2 turnovers


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

whew! this is some UGLY "offense" from the second unit. But magically we are up 10 with 5 minutes to go, and poised to bring the starters back in to close it!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook having a field day in his return to the United Center.. 16 pts on 8/10 shooting :banana:

Whoa Luke has 7 dimes


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow lakers are finishing this 4th without starters... Lead is up by 10...Kobe and Lamar should be smiling on the bench cheerleading..nice situation to be in..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like were saving our starters for tomm's game.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

walton is 0-6 and 0-2. talk about a bad day


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

yay! Kobe on the drive! it's about time!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Why we let tthem open 3 all night?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> walton is 0-6 and 0-2. talk about a bad day



Shooting night yes. Dishing out them dimes....No.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Kobe getting closer to that triple dub.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Kobe is crazy. The man has no conscience. He just jacks up these LONG jumpers right over dudes and you shake your head... then they drop, and you smile.... Dude is crazy.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

KOBE.. thats what we need from him


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

4in a row baby!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers WIN :clap: :clap: 
:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This team is actually playing like a team....Way to go guys thats how to show em!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> This team is actually playing like a team....Way to go guys thats how to show em!


Best part of the 4 game win streak.

Great game, hopefully we can extend to a 5 game win streak tomorrow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO @ Directv.. Red Kerr is singing 'Sweet Home Chicago' .. Must not have known they were back, lol


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Starters got a decent amount of rest in that fourth quarter for tomorrow in Minny.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

we know this team good but not that good :biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Give him a break, he is allowed to have an off game.



Off game, or off games?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Off game, or off games?


He's actually been pretty solid lately.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Minnys going to be tough....We need to keep sharing the ball and continue Lamars new attitude....This team is playoff bound!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Minnys going to be tough....We need to keep sharing the ball and continue Lamars new attitude....This team is playoff bound!



We keep sharing the ball and all doing the part I can see a win. But it wont be easy. Another back to back, and they had plenty of rest.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I think Lakers will win tomorrow if we play the game same way we are playing. All we need is good defensive adjustments on Wally and Hudson. I think Phil will make the adjustments.
I predict Lakers will win tomorrow..


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> I think Lakers will win tomorrow if we play the game same way we are playing. All we need is good defensive adjustments on Wally and Hudson. I think Phil will make the adjustments.
> I predict Lakers will win tomorrow..



Last time we played them we had the game well in control before utterly collapsing in the second half... so I'm feeling pretty good.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Next stop: revenge in Minny! Go Lakers!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Revenge shall be taken. Lakers shall whuppeth the Wolves


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm surprised more people aren't happy, and surprised, over this win. This team beat a very solid Bulls squad, on the road, on the back end of a back-to-back. Does anyone remember how bad the Lakers were on back-to-backs on the road last season? They didn't have a prayer. They didn't have a prayer on the road period. 

If Kobe continues to play extremely well balanced, if Lamar continues to score close to 20 ppg (not going to happen) and play well within the triangle, and someone hits their shots consistently from the perimeter, this team is going to be very good. Barring injuries they'll certainly make the playoffs, I just wonder if Parker or someone else can step up and score once Odom goes back to scoring around his career average (16 ppg). Unless Odom has magically turned into a 20 ppg scorer? Can it be? Naw.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Video Clip: Phil Disses Pippen During Jersey Retirement Speech

Laugh at it if you want but I thought it wasnt that funny.. Maybe I took it the wrong way but it didnt seem like a compliment.. look at Scottie's face.. I'd love to know what was going through his mind at the time.. I didnt care about this ceremony.. Pippen didnt deserve what Phil did or what Jordan did but I cant say enough how proud I am of Pippen for having his jersey retired with Da Bulls. Congrats Scottie!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Well Odom has shown some consistency over the last 4-5 games. His average in the last 6-7 games has been great, but hes also been scoring about the same amount of points each game. I think hes always had the abillity to score, but now he knows that he MUST score. I think Odom can maintain an average of 19 points from now on.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

By the way, Chris Mihm, even though he still gets into foul trouble, is much more consistent this year, and he's doing it on the ROAD. That's quite a turnaround because he litterally had 20/10 on the road one night and 2/1 on the road the next night. It was that bad. Hopefully it'll continue.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Video Clip: Phil Disses Pippen During Jersey Retirement Speech
> 
> Laugh at it if you want but I thought it wasnt that funny.. Maybe I took it the wrong way but it didnt seem like a compliment.. look at Scottie's face.. I'd love to know what was going through his mind at the time.. I didnt care about this ceremony.. Pippen didnt deserve what Phil did or what Jordan did but I cant say enough how proud I am of Pippen for having his jersey retired with Da Bulls. Congrats Scottie!


I thought the same thing at first for a split second, but I then it immediately become fairly clear to me with his third example ("Pippen running Detroit into the stands in route to a sweep") that he was trying to portray Pippen's toughness. I honestly don't think Pippen was offended, but who really knows.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Yeaaaaa!! great win for the Lakeshow...a win tomorrow over the Wolves is gonna be icing on the cake. I think they can take it too looking back @ the last time we played 'em! Wohoo!!!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Waits for LoyalBull to come in here and talk about Kobe*


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

The lakers won tonite because of their defense, especially in the 4th quarter when the bench went in. They held the bulls scoreless for a long period in that quarter and it's something encouraging to see. What a job Vujacic and Profit did defensively!!! Did you guys see how they were closing the passing lanes and contesting every shot??


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I could get used to this kind of Kobe.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I think PJ's speech was more or less an example of Scottie Pippen overcoming his adversities and struggles. Basically stating Scottie Pippen, with experience, eventually made himself into a Warrior. I guarantee Phil Jackson had Lamar Odom listening to those words very carefully. 



Brian34Cook said:


> Video Clip: Phil Disses Pippen During Jersey Retirement Speech
> 
> Laugh at it if you want but I thought it wasnt that funny.. Maybe I took it the wrong way but it didnt seem like a compliment.. look at Scottie's face.. I'd love to know what was going through his mind at the time.. I didnt care about this ceremony.. Pippen didnt deserve what Phil did or what Jordan did but I cant say enough how proud I am of Pippen for having his jersey retired with Da Bulls. Congrats Scottie!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> I thought the same thing at first for a split second, but I then it immediately become fairly clear to me with his third example ("Pippen running Detroit into the stands in route to a sweep") that he was trying to portray Pippen's toughness. I honestly don't think Pippen was offended, but who really knows.


Yeah maybe your right. Maybe I thought different.. I didnt think it was that great though.. Dunno, just didnt feel right.. ya know?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ I agree, but Scottie adores him, I'm sure he realized he just botched his speech.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome night guys. :bsmile:

I got high-five from Kobe at the end of the game. I shouted MVP and he smiled back, pumped his fist and headed back to the locker room. It was gratifying to see PJ, MJ, Pippen all together in the same building with of course Lakers in town. 

4-game winning streak...woohoo :rock:


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

EHL said:


> I'm surprised more people aren't happy, and surprised, over this win. This team beat a very solid Bulls squad, on the road, on the back end of a back-to-back. Does anyone remember how bad the Lakers were on back-to-backs on the road last season? They didn't have a prayer. They didn't have a prayer on the road period.
> 
> If Kobe continues to play extremely well balanced, if Lamar continues to score close to 20 ppg (not going to happen) and play well within the triangle, and someone hits their shots consistently from the perimeter, this team is going to be very good. Barring injuries they'll certainly make the playoffs, I just wonder if Parker or someone else can step up and score once Odom goes back to scoring around his career average (16 ppg). Unless Odom has magically turned into a 20 ppg scorer? Can it be? Naw.


I'm very happy...4 in a row...awesome!

You can see this team finding itself. Kobe going up for an open 3 and dumping it down to Lamar in the lane during the 1st qtr epitomized the changes going on. Kobe is playing a beautiful game and he's making the other guys much better. We have the potential to improve more than most teams due to our youth and the # of new guys that have to gel. 

Lamar seems like he's getting the ball in better positions on the floor. If he catches the ball 10-15 ft from the hoop or isolated on the baseline lookout. 

We're a better team than Minny too. Hudson just always seems to go off on us. I'll be even happier after 5 in a row.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I come back from my trip to 4 in a row!! Maybe I should stay off these boards for good!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

We'll see tonight since you're back.


----------

